# is my molly pregnant or just fat



## tiggeroo

im not sure if my molly is pregnant or a baloon molly or my husbands says she is just very fat? *c/p*


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

pictures?


----------



## danilykins

without a photo we can not tell you... but I have this picture I found that clearly explains it 

Pregnant / Not pregnant | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## tiggeroo

fat or pregnat? help?


----------



## jrman83

Dalmation Molly, not a balloon Molly. The one on the right looks pregnant to me, but a undershot or close side shot would be better.


----------



## danilykins

I don't think that is a balloon molly.. I think its a regular dalmatian molly. If I am correct, it does look like she is pregnant. Balloon mollies are tiny, about the size of a quarter to 1/2 dollar. The picture of your fish look much bigger than that. 

So I think its a regular dalmatian molly and she does look pregnant.


----------



## danilykins

link doesn't work


----------

